# Do we need a Toner for the Body?



## magosienne (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, we use toner to bring back the ph of our skin after it's been washed, to provide moisture or help other skin problems. then we proceed on with moisturizer.

I don't think toner is really necessary for your body skin, apart from the summer time, it's mostly covered by clothes so it doesn't face the elements as much as the face. I also think toner wouldn't be as much relevant, if you need more moisture, simply pat with a towel the extra water and wait until your skin is completely dry.

You definitely need to scrub (we mostly scrub to remove dead cells), especially if your skin is on the dry side as it helps. You of course also need to moisturize your body skin.


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Aug 24, 2009)

Not so necessary..but if you want to use then go for some natural toner..i use a mixture of rose water and witch hazel as a toner for my face..its better than those chemical based toners


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow... I thought of it, but never thought to ask. Thanks!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 25, 2009)

Face : cleanser, scrub/mask, toner, serum, moisturizer, sunscreen.

Body : cleanser, moisturizer, sunscreen.

The cleanser, if it's a gentle/neutral soap for example, can be used for your face and body. However, if your skin have problems like acne, oiliness or is sensitive, best go for a face cleanser targeted for that particular problem.

There is nothing particularly wrong in using a body cream on your face (like nivea cream), but body creams are usually thicker so they probably wouldn't be the most appropriate for the face.

To exfoliate, i use baking soda for my face, and cane sugar for my body (baking soda +face cleanser, sugar+olive/coconut oil). I don't advise you to use sugar for your face, as it might be too harsh.


----------



## iVuDang (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## margalicious (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh! I never thought that body also needs toner. Maybe that's why my skin is dry. You guys have a useful tip. By the way, what toner do you use?


----------



## iVuDang (Jan 29, 2011)

a


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 29, 2011)

If someone were to have oily skin or acne on their back/chest, then a toner might help.

Otherwise, I don't think a body toner is necessary.


----------

